# Funny or sad



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

A good comparison!!!! Not sure if this is funny or sad.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Either way it is true. 

I swear, I walked through the lumber department in Home Depot the other day and they had armed guards protecting it.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Dimensional Lumber has dropped by 50% since their high the first part of June (from $2000 MBF to $950MBF). Lumber companies typically have 8 weeks of stock ordered/on hand so it's going to take a couple months for the inventory roll through to hit the retail customer with lower prices. Depot has already started to drop some on studs and dimensional over the past two weeks. Panels continue to be strong and have not taken the fall off as dimensional has. You can see cracks in the armor though and I would expect some softening of OSB through the 3rd quarter. OSB mills are expensive to make and get online and we still have high demand in the country. There is my little .02 cents, but what do I know except that I do it for a living 😆


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Airborne said:


> Dimensional Lumber has dropped by 50% since their high the first part of June (from $2000 MBF to $950MBF). Lumber companies typically have 8 weeks of stock ordered/on hand so it's going to take a couple months for the inventory roll through to hit the retail customer with lower prices. Depot has already started to drop some on studs and dimensional over the past two weeks. Panels continue to be strong and have not taken the fall off as dimensional has. You can see cracks in the armor though and I would expect some softening of OSB through the 3rd quarter. OSB mills are expensive to make and get online and we still have high demand in the country. There is my little .02 cents, but what do I know except that I do it for a living 😆


Yea I've been watching this closely, some investment people nailed the prediction of a big drop in lumber. They are also making a case for cracks showing in the entire housing market and the huge price run up. The bubble could be breaking. 

Some of their other predictions seem downright scary... but I cant find any fault with their logic.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

SAD!!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I have a house refurbish coming up. I really hope the lumber drops before then.


----------

